# Shall I?



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Buying aftermarket 18" wheels for the S is a pain becasue of the different offsets front and rear, plus different width sizes front and rear, making 18" wheel & tyre sets cost about Â£1800.

One of the brands of wheels you can get are Mille Miglia EVO V wheels.

I have an opportunity to obtain a mint set of these S/H with Toyo proxies for a fair price. What do you think?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Looks good - but does it knacker the handling :? ?

James.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

i think they look great, much nicer than the standards IMHO


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

Hmm,
If it was me (and my money), i would find some other (nicer) wheels to put on it.
Sorry, but I don't like these ones  (and since you had Kahns on your TT you obviously have good taste so ... )


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

They look a bit plain to me to be honest I prefer the originals


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Why are you asking us?


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

What do *YOU* think?

Surely that is more important than pleasing the forum folk?

Personally, I quite like them. But it is your choice!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Great looking wheels.................they remind me of the RS6ers. 8)

Get 'em.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

They look good Kevin...


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Wheels look nice, and make sure you drop it. A lot more then that one in the pic anyways. They will look well on a black car.
If theyre the right price, why not?


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

Not my cup of tea


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Not convinced. Cars that have been fitted with bigger wheels, for aesthetic reasons only, look 'chavvy', or 'boy racer-ish' IMO. It depends what brakes you have. Witness the amount of Saxos or Corsas that have huge wheels fitted, with skinny little discs and painted callipers :roll: behind. I don't like the look of 'modified' cars, with big wheels, body kits and spoilers, period. You'd be best off improving the 'look' by lowering the suspension, or fitting lower profile tyres, IMO. Deliberately not changing my wheels or fitting any body kits to my car


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

PaulS said:


> Not convinced. Cars that have been fitted with bigger wheels, for aesthetic reasons only, look 'chavvy', or 'boy racer-ish' IMO. It depends what brakes you have. Witness the amount of Saxos or Corsas that have huge wheels fitted, with skinny little discs and painted callipers :roll: behind. I don't like the look of 'modified' cars, with big wheels, body kits and spoilers, period. You'd be best off improving the 'look' by lowering the suspension, or fitting lower profile tyres, IMO. Deliberately not changing my wheels or fitting any body kits to my car


But surely in order to fit lower profile tyres you have to fit larger diameter wheels?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

PaulS said:


> Not convinced. Cars that have been fitted with bigger wheels, for aesthetic reasons only, look 'chavvy', or 'boy racer-ish' IMO. It depends what brakes you have. Witness the amount of Saxos or Corsas that have huge wheels fitted, with skinny little discs and painted callipers :roll: behind.


I agree - the open-type wheels only look good if you have substantial discs and calipers behind. I would keep your S2K looking standard if I were you.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

They look OK.

But yer car was neither set up for them nor the non-OEM Toyo tyres. Seeing as the S2K has a reputation for having a 'sensitive' chassis, I'd leave anything that changes: tyre wall compliance, aspect ratio, tread compound and design, plus unsprung weight, well alone - for fear of messing up the balance.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Stick with OEM if I were you. Quite like the S2000's standard wheels.

Oh and nothing wrong with asking the Forum - that's what we're here for.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Quite a mixed bag of responses. Cheers all. 

Thanks for all your advice, for now im going to keep it standard untill i know for certain about the affect (if any) on handling changing to a larger wheel might cause.

Oh and for those comment about brakes, this is my car showing what comes on the S2K inside the 16" wheel. They are apparantly quite large anyway, so personally i dont think it will look that odd inside 18's, what do you think?










Cheers


----------

